# Fire/explosion Liverpool docks 1921



## redreet (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm trying to find information about a vessel that was destroyed by fire/explosion in Liverpool Docks (don't know which dock!) in, I think, 1921. There was only one survivor - my uncle, William Evans, who was aged 17 at the time. He was very badly burned and suffered smoke inhalation. He was in hospital in Liverpool for many months.
This is all the information I have, sorry! Can anyone help?


----------



## Sebe (Aug 13, 2005)

redreet said:


> I'm trying to find information about a vessel that was destroyed by fire/explosion in Liverpool Docks (don't know which dock!) in, I think, 1921. There was only one survivor - my uncle, William Evans, who was aged 17 at the time. He was very badly burned and suffered smoke inhalation. He was in hospital in Liverpool for many months.
> This is all the information I have, sorry! Can anyone help?


Could it be http://www.old-merseytimes.co.uk/Deutschland.html


----------



## redreet (Sep 7, 2015)

*Fire/explosion in Liverpool docks 1921*

Hi Sebe,

Thanks for your reply. I don't think this incident, though very coincidental, involves my uncle. My family tell me that the explosion/fire occurred in Liverpool itself, not Birkenhead. It is eerily similar but my uncle's name is not shown amongst the victims. I'm totally sure that this story is showing the correct information and it would be desperately upsetting for relatives of those involved to even contemplate anything different. 

It's very kind of you to alert me to this piece of information. Thank you so much.
Redreet


----------



## steamer659 (Mar 18, 2009)

My Grandfather was a Carter and such on the Liverpool Docks from around this time until after WWII, I will ask my cousins if they came across any clippings or other news..


----------



## redreet (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks Steamer 659. That's good of you. I'll keep fingers and toes crossed they might come up with something! Redreet


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

Reminds me of Brocklebank's MALAKAND which blew up in L'pool docks in ww2. The dock where she blew up was filled in. Parts of the ship were found Crosby way.
I sailed on her replacement - Malakand 2 during the latter part of ww2.


----------



## redreet (Sep 7, 2015)

That must have been some explosion. Hope Malakand 2 was a bit luckier for you! I was born just after the ww2 and the bravery of our servicemen never fails to humble me. Thanks for your reply, Sidsal. Redreet


----------



## BrianP (May 9, 2007)

This explosion was covered by Ricky Tomlinson in a programme transmitted yesterday (Tuesday 8th Sept), about the bombing of Liverpool during WWII.


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

Can you tell us which Channel, I would like to watch that.


----------



## zero (Jan 9, 2009)

> Can you tell us which Channel, I would like to watch that.


09:15, BBC2, yesterday Tuesday 8th September, episode 2 of 3. Yesterday was about Liverpool, last week was London, next week is Norwich. You've got 28 days to watch it on the i-player.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Just to go back to the O/Ps request.

The ship was Pacific Steam Navigation Co, ss HUANCHACO official number,124078 and she was undertaking repairs at the Langton Graving Dock.
July 1st 1920 - The fire broke out in the forepart of the ship amongst the timber, sulphur, oil, rope and staves below the deck.
One fireman was hauled up with a dead man in his arms and another fireman brought up three unconscious men. The three were William Evans, James McCarthy and Thomas Champion.

It is my understanding that only one man died from suffocation from the Sulphur fumes. 

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you zero.


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

Found it on BBC1, thanks.


----------

